# Drawings of my two new rescues: Juniper and Sarah



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Juniper is the first drawing. Since I need to swap my camera and get a new one, I said "fine, I'll draw them :| ". Juniper, has fin rot and has been chewed up by a small species of fish...most likely ember or neon tetras.
May I add, that he is THE TWIN OF GHENGIS KHAN!!! :shock: I got him today with Sarah. Now he shows EXACT COLORING of Ghengis, my butterfly VT  :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

Sarah is the second one. She has the worst problem! Not only do I recall her being in the store about a month ago, she has not grown since then... Plus she has: fin rot, to a point there is now a HOLE in her body where her dorsal fin should be that is fuzzy and gross.... most likely ammonia burns (her gills are a but too red for my liking), she is JUST over half an inch, and no color whatsoever... :evil:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww hopefully they get better, btw i like how you drew them, very nice and it fits well of what you where talking about


----------



## Rex and Flower (Jan 3, 2012)

Hope they get better. Best of luck


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks  Once I get a better camera, I will be showing how identical Juniper is to Ghengis. The breeder must be sending the same age bettas, at different times! These two are just.... mind blowing O_O

And at least the little Sarah is eating, she's very malnutritioned.

and thanks guys


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

poor girl, i feel bad.
but i know how to betta's look the same it terrified me 0-o since i thought the seller was re-selling my fish i bought (from aquabid, coming in tomarrow)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: :lol: oh my gosh! That would make me panic. Yeah, they even HAVE THE SAME ATTITUDE x.x This is weird. If anything, I won't be able to adopt them out because...well....it's just... o.o; -blown-


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i actually made a thread for help XD since am so paranoid

i would like 2 brothers or sisters, i only have fries that are wayy to young for many things >.>


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: :lol: I think I came across it once... something about the seller selling your fish? :3 or was that someone else... hmm... :lol:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

no it was at the betta chat section  i wanna some of your art xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xDD hmm lemme see if this one is still up... -will add another drawing- I made it for a friend...

I've been paid to do tattoos, small drawings, and soon a larger drawing /pen drawing that will be sent over to Australia.

Second pic is of my friend.someone thought the first drawing was a picture..... not a drawing...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow your so good at drawing! How long have you been drawing?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Pretty sure ever since I could hold a crayon :lol: I used to scribble/doodle/draw all the time.


----------



## Rex and Flower (Jan 3, 2012)

Mister 7 years old?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yep. He last way too darn long x) Got him from Ralph's Pet Store when he was 3, (Ralph kept a lot of bettas... all very healthy happy chaps) and he lasted 4 years after. For the longest time I thought "okay, he'll die, he looks like he will" because well...old, and sickly and he would....not...die x.x for a whole year he was sick...and being not...as...experienced....I didn't know what to do. I also, didn't have internet to use.


----------



## kitkatbar (Oct 19, 2011)

Juniper is such a cute name! That has got to be one of my favorites.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: thanks. I was going to call him.... something else... -forgot- but as you can see my mind decided to change it :| Once I saw Little Sarah I named her so I HAD to get the poor baby lol btw, both are doing WONDERFUL, I found one thing Juniper doesn't have like Ghengis... The dorsal fin doesn't have the purple markings. Just plain cellophone with light light blue tinge.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice 

who's in your avi? this is what i found when i found about strawberry,he looks like it:






 * this strain at a glance*
*in depth look at this strain* *color type:* yellow*
featuring:* black head
*note:* ST & DT variations
*this strain is:* rare
*skill level: *all
*strain by: * IBC top breeder
*price range*:* $50 - $80 / pair

*_prices vary depending on how dark head is, color and finnage quality. some top pairs may be priced considerably higher._
*B L A C K H O O D Y E L L O W S*​ This is an 'oddity' line of yellows that throws yellow bettas with a black head. I find them very interesting and believe they are worthy of attention . I am happy to have them here for sale, on an occasional basis. Some specimen have a really dark head, while others may have less dark pigment. Most have exquisite finnage, as they do come from a halfmoon line. Females will usually be plain yellow.  These cool bettas come in ST and DT version (exquisite DT by the way) and are sturdy enough to be suitable for a beginner, and unusual enough to be of interest to the more advanced breeder. 
sorry if am wrong


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

No idea what he is  He does have a black head - unless he is stressed then it fades off. He is literally...a YELLOW yellow :lol: His name is El Dorado  he is a VT, he was a return from what I believe was a store in the city... Once I saw him I snatched him. I didn't care to look for sickness, until AFTER they bagged him :lol:
Now he tail bites because he does not see me all the time :| -sigh- a whole 10 gallon, heated, filtered, hidey hole and plants, and rocks, and he bites because I don't pay 100% attention to him -.- what a child.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol , oh i didn't knew  sorry about the tail biting thing i really don't know how to cure it,when you do take commissions i wanna know XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xDD Lol well tail biting really cannot be cured -.- he is just an attention hog and dare you not pay attention.....lol!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well lunar had it until i moved him into a 5 gals and pretty much spent most of his time flaring and eating XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I've had to pay attention to him while feeding him. So far so good... no biting. Geesh, Mr. Picky. Fish.  :lol:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

LOL, rose is very eggy since she is in a spawning tank but the male seems to pay really no attention -_- even though she bothered him, the male just attacks >.> it gets really uninteresting


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol! Isn't that just the way? I tried Ghengis. He didn't catch on as fast as "exploding with eggs" Marge, but finally he did...however he confused her by making 2 nests...and she went to the other  In the end, during the night she became a jerk and ate up his tail  he is in the healing process now. He didn't seem to mind - other than the tank change o.o


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well the male hides between a tight space between a rock on the glass and i have to wake him up, he acts like a catfish 0-o the female is scared a but still, it is very confusing. he gave up on the nest and started to just sleep all the time 

i really wanted a HMPK girl  
i'll never get one.

BTW didn't you spawn madame?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I did spawn her. It went well, the daddy was brilliant, and never ate his free swimming babies. But, not many survived, but that's okay. If I breed again, I'll have more knowledge for the second time around


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

You are truly an amazing artist. I have trouble drawing and sketching faces. I like the personaloty you put into them! Heh..Did your friend have to sit there for sometime for you to finish?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I cheated  used a picture. :lol: I would show you another one... but unfortunately it erased it off my ipod :| so I'd have to find it, and take ANOTHER picture >< lol


----------

